# white tail mount restoration question



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

*whitetail restoration question*

First off, before buying ANY SKINS check state laws on buying skins from others...could cause some major trouble for you if you olan on remounting the head yourself. Your best bet is too have a pro taxidermist do the worrk for you, they should be in the know on laws for the state, or they may beable to ''fix'' it up @ more reasonable cost. If you do go with the remount idea & a pro, take into concideration the mount & the cost of the new skin. Just FYI. !!!:mg: Good luck with project @ hand...I did a number of remounts when doing taxidermy a number of years ago.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you mounting yourself or taking to a taxidermist? If you are taking it to someone, let them obtain the cape.


----------



## MIKE GOLF (Oct 18, 2005)

I was going to take it to a pro to have the work done but it looks like I may have to send it to someone to do. I have checked with some taxidermist in southern CA and no one wanted to do it. any suggestions on a taxidermist that may be willing to take on a project like this?


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*mount*



MIKE GOLF said:


> I was going to take it to a pro to have the work done but it looks like I may have to send it to someone to do. I have checked with some taxidermist in southern CA and no one wanted to do it. any suggestions on a taxidermist that may be willing to take on a project like this?


Just be careful alot of old mount have asbestos in them....


----------



## buckfever01 (Mar 20, 2010)

As a guy who does taxidermy on the side, ur best bet is find a cape through a taxidermist that way the new cape is legal. From there go with that taxidermist or with one whose work you like they will be able to referbish ur mount and make it look good. However on a referbished mount your cost could possibly be alil higher than with a new mount.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry to butt in but how would one know if a old mount has asbestos in it?


----------

